

How Evernote Onboards New Users - samuelhulick
http://www.useronboard.com/how-evernote-onboards-new-users/

======
thiele
It's interesting to see how little emphasis is placed on "Evernote, the
product" on the homepage. More "Evernote, the ecosystem".

~~~
samuelhulick
Yes, agreed. Evernote's strength seems to be its crystal-clear cohesion and
focus on helping people remember things, but then it sells things like socks
and wallets. I don't quite get it.

~~~
nader
fascinating that users get it and they are successful. we purposely removed
all this "crap" from our homepage so people don't get drawn away ...

------
samuelhulick
Hi everyone! I'm the author of the teardown - if anyone has any questions,
just let me know!

------
derrickreimer
Yet another fantastic teardown from Samuel!

~~~
samuelhulick
Thank you very much, Derrick!

